# Ethernet over Ethercat (EoE)



## bender.ac (15 Juli 2015)

Hallo,


ich habe (vereinfacht) den folgenden Aufbau


Host/PC <- Ethernet -> NI PXI <- EtherCAT -> Frequenzumrichter
Die Verbindung zum Frequenzumrichter ist aber keine reine EtherCAT-Kommunikation sondern durch das EtherCAT wird eine Ethernetverbindung getunnelt (-> Ethernet over EtherCAT oder kurz EoE)
Laut der anfänglichen Aussage des freundlichen NI Vertreters kann das NI PXI das auch. Inzwischen, nach ein paar Mails mit Austin, TX sind wir schlauer: Das PXI kann es nicht und es wird es auch erst mal von Hause aus nicht können. Vielleicht könnte man sich die Funktionalität irgendwie selber implementieren, jedoch schrecken wir vor dem zusätzlichen (und umkalkulierten) Zeitaufwand zurück.


Nun die Frage wie könnte man die EoE-Mailbox auf anderem Wege, mit zusätlicher Hardware abbilden? Hat jemand in der Beziehung Erfahrungen gemacht? Mir schwebt ein kleiner Einplatinenrechner vor der nichts anderes macht als als zweiter Ethercat Master zwischen den EtherCAT und Ethernetnetzten (also Parallel zum PXI) zu sitzen und das Gateway zum EoE-Tunnel zum miemen. Aktuell fehlt es mir an jedem Ansatz, daher bin ich für jeden Denkanstoß, auch wenn er in eine andere Richtung geht dankbar.


Viele Grüße,
Achim


----------



## zako (15 Juli 2015)

... folgend ein Beispiel wie man direkt von einen Standard- PC mit einen Frequenzumrichter kommunizieren kann (als Anwendung läuft hier Labview).

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/99684399

Bei Profinet läuft die normale Ethernet Kommunikation einfach parallel zum Bus (also eine Wandlung der Datenpakete ist nicht notwendig und ist entsprechend performant - auf Messen wurde gezeigt, wie parallel zu Profinet IRT (z.B. für MotionControl Anwendungen) ein Video Stream über die gleiche Strippe läuft)


----------



## bender.ac (16 Juli 2015)

Hi,

Profinet ist leider keine Option... Wir sind der Hersteller der Frequenzumrichter (die roten FUs) und daher an das Produkt gebunden 

Es muss bei EtherCat und EOE bleiben. Letztlich habe ich ein einen EtherCAT und EOE-fähigen Slave (FU) und einen nicht-EOE-fähigen Master und suche nun eine Möglichkeit dass der Master über EtherNET ein weiteres Gerät anspricht, welches die Ethernetbotschaft auf EOE umlegt. Letztlich nicht viel anders als ein Gateway.

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Neals (17 Juli 2015)

Bei Beckhoff gibt es die EL6601, welche EoE einfach über einen RJ45-Port anbietet: http://beckhoff.de/EL6601


----------



## sirop (18 Juli 2015)

Alternativ:
http://www.etherlab.org/de/ethercat/features-1.5.php


> Implementierung des "Ethernet over EtherCAT" (EoE) Mailbox-Protokolls.
> Virtuelle Netzwerkschnittstellen für alle EoE-fähigen Slaves.
> Sowohl eine "geswitchte" als auch eine "geroutete" EoE-Netzwerktopologie wird nativ unterstützt und ist mit Standard-Werkzeugen konfigurierbar.



Also ein von vorne herein EoE fähiger Master.


----------



## zako (19 Juli 2015)

bender.ac schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Profinet ist leider keine Option... Wir sind der Hersteller der Frequenzumrichter (die roten FUs) und daher an das Produkt gebunden
> 
> ...



Wieviel Daten sollen da noch über den Bus ausgetauscht werden?
Ich kenne es jetzt von Profinet. Da erfolgen die ganzen upload´s/Download´s, Endlostraces (= permanent Daten über IBN- Tool hochladen) parallel zu Profinet- Datenverkehr.
Allein aufgrund der Verbreitung / Marktentwicklung würde ich hier beide Standards anbieten (wie es andere Hersteller auch tun).
http://www.quest-trendmagazin.de/ma...-time-ethernet-im-maschinenbau-2005-2015.html


----------

